# Looking For Hello Kitty Drip Stuff



## Tweetie Pie (5/8/14)

I really want the Hello Kitty drip tips, does any 
one know where I can find them in Cape Town or any other place???


----------



## MurderDoll (5/8/14)

Vape king I think had a couple?


----------



## Metal Liz (5/8/14)

Hi @Tweetie Pie, the only place i know of that sells the Hello Kitty driptip is Vape King, @Stroodlepuff do you still have these in stock?


----------



## WHeunis (5/8/14)

If my wife finds out about this, my wallet is DEAD!
DEAD I TELL YOU!!!

*YOU JUST MURDERED MY WALLET!!!*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (5/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> If my wife finds out about this, my wallet is DEAD!
> DEAD I TELL YOU!!!
> 
> *YOU JUST MURDERED MY WALLET!!!*


 
hahahahaha hilariouse!!!!


----------



## Tweetie Pie (5/8/14)

Tanx I will have a look.


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/drip-tips/purple-hello-kitty-drip-tip.html

There you go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bones (5/8/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## capetocuba (5/8/14)

Think @Metal Liz would prefer this to Hello Kitty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Metal Liz (5/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Think @Metal Liz would prefer this to Hello Kitty
> 
> View attachment 9219


 
That would look awesome on top of Amy


----------



## rvdwesth (5/8/14)

I saw some at Vapeking yesterday.


----------



## Tweetie Pie (5/8/14)

I wil buy a drip tip soon , thank you.
I had a look at Vap King, found the hello kitty drip tip....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Think @Metal Liz would prefer this to Hello Kitty
> 
> View attachment 9219


 
Mmmmmmm Intriguing....


----------



## Riddle (5/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Think @Metal Liz would prefer this to Hello Kitty
> 
> View attachment 9219




Do you know where I can get of these? Also the cobra head drip tip?


----------



## capetocuba (5/8/14)

Riddle said:


> Do you know where I can get of these? Also the cobra head drip tip?


I found this using aunty Google, have no idea mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (5/8/14)

Riddle said:


> Do you know where I can get of these? Also the cobra head drip tip?


Found this http://www.fasttech.com/search?cobra drip tip


----------



## Tweetie Pie (23/8/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tweetie Pie (23/8/14)

So @VapeSnow was in Joburg for the week and got me my Hello Kitty drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (23/8/14)

Riddle said:


> Do you know where I can get of these? Also the cobra head drip tip?


http://vaporize.co.za/shop/drip-tips/brass-chromed-510-drip-tip-cobra/
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/drip-tips/brass-chromed-510-drip-tip-skull/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (23/8/14)

Necris said:


> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/drip-tips/brass-chromed-510-drip-tip-cobra/
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/drip-tips/brass-chromed-510-drip-tip-skull/



Thanks man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

